# Mental Breakdown Germany 2018



## mycube (Nov 9, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Like this year we are going to organize a German version of Mental Breakdown with focus on mentally challenging events in 2018. Though the location changed to Regensburg!

Date: March 4th/5th 2018

You can find all information and registration on the WCA website:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MentalBreakdownGermany2018

We've added Clock and another round of 5x5x5 Blindfolded compared to this year's schedule.

We are looking forward to welcome many international competitors in Regensburg in March!


----------



## Dancing Jules (Nov 23, 2017)

Argh... That's a comp a reasonably distance away from Vienna. But I'd need to practice some of those events for it to make sense to go there.


----------

